# hey i got questions galore



## ninhito (Sep 29, 2004)

where can i get a ninja avatar.
O and hiya im new here and want to use all i can.
if there are any ninjutsu people who have been it for like a 10- 20 could you answer me this.
Today is kuji-kiri taught and what is tough training to you guys and ...well thats al for right now.


----------



## Enson (Sep 29, 2004)

ninhito said:
			
		

> where can i get a ninja avatar.
> O and hiya im new here and want to use all i can.
> if there are any ninjutsu people who have been it for like a 10- 20 could you answer me this.
> Today is kuji-kiri taught and what is tough training to you guys and ...well thats al for right now.


once again welcome aboard! you can probably do some searches on the web and find a pic you like. then you save it to bitmap file and shrink to fit. if you you have a school you might be able to use your dojo logo.
kuji-kiri is taught to some.  in our school we don't teach it that way. refer to this article to see what i mean:
http://www.totalwarrior.com/Rick_Tew_s_Ninjitsu/Total_Warrior_Magazine/Kuji-Kiri/kuji-kiri.html
re:tough training? well it depends on your strength and endurance level. you can find out more under the ninjutsu section of this forum. good luck and happy posting.
peace


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome to the Board~!

Lots of good stuff here 

~Tess


----------



## GNews2Nite (Oct 2, 2004)

How do I correct what my belt ranking is? I typed in "Tang Soo Do, Green belt" and the board posts it as "White"?:jedi1:  What gives?:idunno:  Help please!:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome!  We are pleased to have you with us!

Regarding your belt, the white color is just your MartialTalk belt.  You're a newbie here.  The more you post and you will advance through the MartialTalk posting ranks.

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2004)

GNews2Nite said:
			
		

> How do I correct what my belt ranking is? I typed in "Tang Soo Do, Green belt" and the board posts it as "White"?:jedi1:  What gives?:idunno:  Help please!:asian:



Start to post your **** off.
artyon:


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Go to Google..Click on images and type in Ninja..


----------



## Sarah (Oct 5, 2004)

GNews2Nite said:
			
		

> How do I correct what my belt ranking is? I typed in "Tang Soo Do, Green belt" and the board posts it as "White"?:jedi1: What gives?:idunno: Help please!:asian:


go to: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1813 
This will answer all your belt questions.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, I can't answer any ninjitsu questions:idunno: hehe, but Welcome to MT!


----------

